# Charity Fishing Tournament



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Any questions or info contact [email protected]


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Special thanks to Coastal Bend Weigh Team for their sponsorship, and are now the official weigh masters of the tournament. Thanks


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

October 6th is coming soon! Sign up now to help support the sunshine kids!


----------



## danielsls1 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Info*

When is the last day u can register?


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Last day to register is Oct.1st!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope to see you there w/ some nice fish...Ed/Coastal Bend Weigh Team


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

So it's 250 to register a team and pay out is only 250???


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a charity tournament bro, even you're entry is tax deductible.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

We are fishing it. How many entrys so far?


----------



## acpchats (Aug 15, 2011)

My partner and i want to fish the tournament. But just found out about it today. Can you launch anywere. Is it lure only, what time is launch time. Is it a live fish or dead fish weigh in. And can we pay before friday.


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

You can launch anywhere, just have to be back at Topwater to weigh fish by 2:30. Any bait allowed. Dead fish weigh in allowed. Can register no later than Friday. All proceeds go to cancer kids, all registrstions will be tax deductible. Great door prizes and raffle items.


----------



## acpchats (Aug 15, 2011)

Team FinzOmine will be there. Thank you for the quick responce.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Team SafeFloor and FCJ Marine entered up.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like nice weather to boot....lets go folks...its for OUR children w/ cancer


----------

